

Guess which port the original Doom ran on - adamnemecek
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers

======
seefriek
Doom multiplayer networking ran over IPX, not TCP/IP, and used a multicast to
find other clients. So...trick question: none?

~~~
tssva
The original Doom did run over IPX, but it used broadcast not multicast. It
also didn't just use it to find other clients but for all packets. It was a
network killer. Later versions switched to using broadcast to discover other
clients and unicast for game play.

